# Day 30, pulled hair but no babies.



## AlleysChicks (Jan 20, 2019)

I have a doe that was due today. (Day 30) she pulled about half her hair out yesterday. She made a nest and keeps grabbing things to add to it today. I was sure she’d have them yesterday but as of tonight nothing.  I’ll check once more before bed but I’m concerned about her. No change in behavior, appetite is good. What’s the longest she can hold off?


----------



## GypsyG (Jan 20, 2019)

AlleysChicks said:


> I have a doe that was due today. (Day 30) she pulled about half her hair out yesterday. She made a nest and keeps grabbing things to add to it today. I was sure she’d have them yesterday but as of tonight nothing.  I’ll check once more before bed but I’m concerned about her. No change in behavior, appetite is good. What’s the longest she can hold off?


Don't sweat it until day 32.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jan 20, 2019)

My NZ just did that and I gave up,,,day 35, 7 kits


----------



## AlleysChicks (Jan 20, 2019)

Ahhh 

I brought her in yesterday. We had snow and ice last night and tonight it’s going to be in the negatives. This is the 3rd time expecting babies from her. I hope she delivers this time!


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jan 20, 2019)

I have two others that i am trying to breed again...one more chance....... if they fail then into freezer !


----------



## promiseacres (Jan 20, 2019)

Had a doe start nest at day 11 last year... she continued to nest after she had kits too... it was crazy


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jan 20, 2019)

I don't  know about anyone else but....i have three doe's, the one that just had her kits is a great house keeper, she uses the same area to potty and doesn't  make a mess with her food or hay. The other two  should of been born pigs...slobs and potty everywhere. 
I wonder if it is just heredity or learned ?


----------



## promiseacres (Jan 20, 2019)

I think it's somewhat both


----------



## AlleysChicks (Jan 20, 2019)

B&B Happy goats said:


> I don't  know about anyone else but....i have three doe's, the one that just had her kits is a great house keeper, she uses the same area to potty and doesn't  make a mess with her food or hay. The other two  should of been born pigs...slobs and potty everywhere.
> I wonder if it is just heredity or learned ?


I had to change bowls 3x until I found one that works. They grab them and throw them. So much food waste. I had one that used the bowl to potty in. It was a nightmare.


----------



## AlleysChicks (Jan 20, 2019)

I spoke too soon. Went to check on her and she trashed her cage.


----------



## DutchBunny03 (Jan 21, 2019)

Are you sure she's pregnant? Does having false pregnancies act exactly the same as pregnant does, just no kits.


----------



## AlleysChicks (Jan 21, 2019)

I honestly have no idea. I’ve never had one with a false pregnancy. Mine have always pulled hair the day of and had babies within a few hours.


----------



## AlleysChicks (Jan 21, 2019)

Well she no longer has a skirt. Or any belly hair now. And she has dug a hole in the hair she pulled.  Hopefully that is a good sign. Before the was pulling it and just putting it in random places.


----------



## promiseacres (Jan 22, 2019)

Hopefully you have babies this morning!


----------



## AlleysChicks (Jan 22, 2019)

Sure don’t. Idk what she’s waiting for. Easter? Lol


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jan 22, 2019)

Lol...day 35 like mine did ...just when you give up, they surprise you.


----------



## AlleysChicks (Jan 22, 2019)

B&B Happy goats said:


> Lol...day 35 like mine did ...just when you give up, they surprise you.


Gosh I hope not. Day 32 and I’m already crazy.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jan 22, 2019)

Lol, I had given up, one had a false pregnancy,  the second did nonthing....the third doe had her's on day 35....go do something for yourself and ignore  her. Then see what happens


----------



## AlleysChicks (Jan 22, 2019)

Went out to feed and water everything. Gates and doors are frozen to the ground. At least the latches aren’t froze too today.  When I came back in I cleaned Marti’s pen out and gave her fresh food and water. She’s acting a bit huffy with me.


----------



## AlleysChicks (Jan 23, 2019)

Still no babies. At least she isn’t going potty in the box.


----------



## AlleysChicks (Jan 24, 2019)

Tomorrow is day 35. I’m thinking false pregnancy. I checked her over. She has milk, and I held her for a bit and felt her stomach. Couldn’t feel any babies kicking or moving.


----------



## AlleysChicks (Mar 31, 2019)

I gave her time to recover and the fact that she was nearly bald from pulling hair lol I rebred her (I thought) and she was due Thursday. No babies. 
So I put her in the bucks cage today. She wasn’t happy. I am leaving her overnight and will take her out tomorrow. That worked with my other doe that didn’t get pregnant on short visits. Any other suggestions?


----------



## AmberLops (Apr 1, 2019)

AlleysChicks said:


> Tomorrow is day 35. I’m thinking false pregnancy. I checked her over. She has milk, and I held her for a bit and felt her stomach. Couldn’t feel any babies kicking or moving.



I would wait it out for at least a few more days...
The longest one of my does held them in was 40 days! Just wait and see. Could be a false pregnancy but could also be she's holding them in due to cold/bad weather and she'll have them when the weather is better


----------



## AlleysChicks (Apr 1, 2019)

AmberLops said:


> I would wait it out for at least a few more days...
> The longest one of my does held them in was 40 days! Just wait and see. Could be a false pregnancy but could also be she's holding them in due to cold/bad weather and she'll have them when the weather is better


 well she’d be 2 months over due at this point from last time. She did end up having a false pregnancy.


----------



## AmberLops (Apr 2, 2019)

AlleysChicks said:


> well she’d be 2 months over due at this point from last time. She did end up having a false pregnancy.


HAHA!! Woops sorry!!


----------



## AlleysChicks (Apr 14, 2019)

Guess who pulled half her fur out tonight? Crazy rabbit! I swear I don’t know what to do with her.


----------



## Bunnylady (Apr 15, 2019)

If you know beyond doubt that she is not pregnant, this is a good time to breed her. While rabbits don't demonstrate obvious estrus, they do experience hormonal cycles with periods of higher receptivity and fertility. Some does will pull fur when they hit a hormonal peak (show does wrecking their coats just before a big show have made some rabbit breeders pull their own hair out!) So if you want this girl bred, she should be as ready as she will ever be right_ now.
_
On the other hand, you say she has been with a buck, so pregnancy can't be ruled out . . . if you could get one litter from this girl, you could get some idea of what she's up to.

Either way, fur pulling is a response to certain hormonal signals, and in turn tells you something about what is going on with her. If this is another false pregnancy, I'd treat her like a doe that lost her litter, and rebreed right away - same hormonal peak, so the best chance of getting her settled.


----------



## AmberLops (Apr 15, 2019)

I agree with @Bunnylady on that one...if you know she's not pregnant, breed her now!
I have a doe who will pull her fur and make a nest when she wants to breed....all rabbits are different!


----------



## AlleysChicks (Apr 15, 2019)

Bunnylady said:


> If you know beyond doubt that she is not pregnant, this is a good time to breed her. While rabbits don't demonstrate obvious estrus, they do experience hormonal cycles with periods of higher receptivity and fertility. Some does will pull fur when they hit a hormonal peak (show does wrecking their coats just before a big show have made some rabbit breeders pull their own hair out!) So if you want this girl bred, she should be as ready as she will ever be right_ now.
> _
> On the other hand, you say she has been with a buck, so pregnancy can't be ruled out . . . if you could get one litter from this girl, you could get some idea of what she's up to.
> 
> Either way, fur pulling is a response to certain hormonal signals, and in turn tells you something about what is going on with her. If this is another false pregnancy, I'd treat her like a doe that lost her litter, and rebreed right away - same hormonal peak, so the best chance of getting her settled.


 if she was pregnant she’d only be 2 weeks along. I’m not entirely sure she is actually pregnant. I haven’t been able to feel anything. This is the 2nd time she’s pulled fur. Last round she pulled so much I had to keep her inside until it grew back.


----------



## AlleysChicks (Apr 15, 2019)

Um? So now I’m confused lol there’s 4 babies!


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Apr 15, 2019)

Your confused...the poor rabbit is probably really confused. Congratulations  on the kits!


----------



## AlleysChicks (Apr 15, 2019)

B&B Happy goats said:


> Your confused...the poor rabbit is probably really confused. Congratulations  on the kits!


She is! She’s sitting there looking a bit dazed.  
Thank you! I’m so excited about these babies!


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Apr 15, 2019)

AlleysChicks said:


> She is! She’s sitting there looking a bit dazed.
> Thank you! I’m so excited about these babies!


My first batch went on day 35, lol.....now they just have them when they are ready to kindle...i stay with them when i put them in with the buck, watch and mark the calendar. ... enjoy your kits, nonthing beats the first time  you have kits born.


----------



## Bunnylady (Apr 15, 2019)

Congrats on warm and wigglies!


----------



## AmberLops (Apr 15, 2019)

Congratulations!! So adorable


----------

